Ask HN: What are your 2 favorite news sites? - tbanacek
======
csa
1\. Daily 202 from the Washington Post

2\. Money Stuff by Matt Levine from Bloomberg View

Honorable mention to John Mauldin's newsletter Thoughts from the Front Line --
not a "news site", per se, but it has a nice level of insight into economic
matters for the non-technical (maybe semi-technical) reader.

------
richardknop
I don't really read news (don't care much about politics and world events).
Mostly specific subreddits about tech and my hobbies, blogs, hacker news.

From time to time (maybe once a week) I will read a newspaper website in my
native language (a small local European news company which has been quite
objective in my view) just to not be completely clueless about what's
happening in the world.

------
tedmiston
Techmeme and HN

------
therajiv
NYT and Nature News.

~~~
levimaes
You might like the free section of this closed-/open-source scienticific
publications resource (labs can opt-in to open-source their research), called
Thieme medical publications. Here's a link [1] to my favorite journal of
theirs: Planta Medica. I wouldn't have imagined any kind of lab toiling away
to get funding in plant pharmacology research--until I found planta medica.

1\. [https://www.thieme-
connect.de/products/ejournals/topten/10.1...](https://www.thieme-
connect.de/products/ejournals/topten/10.1055/s-00027015)

------
john_mack
Virwire.com

Because I made it!

